
The Apache Software Foundation Announces Apache Rya as a Top-Level Project - kgu87
https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/the-apache-software-foundation-announces56
======
rplst8
This is really good news IMHO. Having more open, RDF-based triplestore
implementations is good for the semantic and linked-data space. Rya is based
on RDF4J and runs atop Accumulo which are both pretty well supported projects.

------
TheChaplain
I apologize for my ignorance, but exactly what are the use-cases for a "RDF
Triple-store"?

~~~
kgu87
An example would be DBPedia, a service that extracts data fro m Wikipedia and
makes it machine readable via SPARQL (language similar to SQL).

For instance, here is what Wikipedia has to say about Triplestore:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triplestore](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triplestore)

And here is DBPedia representation of it:

[http://dbpedia.org/page/Triplestore](http://dbpedia.org/page/Triplestore)

And here's how you'd get the data from DBPedia programmatically using SPARQL -

select * where {
<[http://dbpedia.org/resource/Triplestore>](http://dbpedia.org/resource/Triplestore>)
?p ?o. }

Try it here - [http://dbpedia.org/sparql/](http://dbpedia.org/sparql/)

------
brylie
I wish Apache project websites would have better design focus, just a bit more
attention to detail. It is particularly difficult to read this site on mobile.

~~~
danudey
It's not much easier to read on a 24" monitor either, honestly.

